# Hilfe, kann jemand den Fehler finden?



## NoahKA (1. Dez 2018)

Hallo liebes Forum
Ich bin neu hier  Ich lerne seit kurzer Zeit Javascript mit einem Buch. Nun habe ich diesen Code:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
 var ausgedachteZahl;
 var obereGrenze = 100;
 var anzahlDerVersuche = 0;
 var gerateneZahl;

 augedachteZahl = Math.random () * obereGrenze;
 augedachteZahl = Math.round (ausgedachteZahl + 0.5);
 do {
 gerateneZahl = prompt ("Rate bitte:", "Dein Tipp" + obere Grenze);
 if (gerateneZahl > obereGrenze) {
   alert ("Deine Zahl ist zu groß!");
 }
 if (gerateneZahl < obereGrenze) {
   alert ("Deine Zahl ist zu klein!");
 }
 anzahlDerVersuche = anzahlDerVersuche + 1;
}
while (gerateneZahl != ausgedachteZahl);
 if (gerateneZahl == obereGrenze) {
   alert ("Richtig geraten!");
 }
 alert { "Du hast " + anzahlDerVersuche + "mal geraten."};
  </script>
```

Auf Chrome wird er nicht ausgeführt. Als Fehler bei "Untersuchen" wird das angezeigt:
gerateneZahl = prompt ("Rate bitte:", "Dein Tipp" + obere Grenze);

Das ist aber nicht falsch oder doch?
Sorry, für die wahrscheinlich dumme & peinliche Frage, aber ich verzweifle

Danke schonmal!
Grüße Noah


----------



## NoahKA (1. Dez 2018)

Okay habe ihn erfunden


----------



## Robat (1. Dez 2018)

BTW: Java != JavaScript


----------



## Xyz1 (1. Dez 2018)

NoahKA hat gesagt.:


> Okay habe ihn erfunden


Könntest Du, des Anstands halber, ihn in Java Code Tag s setzen? Dann hätten auch andere etwas von Deinen Gedanken....


----------



## mihe7 (1. Dez 2018)

NoahKA hat gesagt.:


> Okay habe ihn erfunden


Fehler-Erfinder... hat was.


----------

